# Spinning/ wool prep- Wool picker



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Looking for someone to comment on their experience with the Kaydessa Wool Picker that I am contemplating buying. Fom what I see, it is very afordable (165$), easy to handle (rectangle box) and less dangerous than the standard well known picker. Thank you for your comments.
Odile


----------



## bonn13 (Mar 13, 2013)

I spent more to get the Fancy Kitty picker. It's very sturdy and works great! It is made with red oak, much stronger than pine, so it will last a good long time.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

You guys are going to make me spend more money. Hubby going to kill me. Lol


----------



## bonn13 (Mar 13, 2013)

Believe me, I completely understand. But I'm sure he will want you to have one that will last.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

My girlfriend has a Fancy Kitty picker and she absolutely loves it. She finally convinced me that I needed a carder, since I now have 9 Alpaca's, and said that if she were to buy a new carder she would go with Fancy Kitty. I took her advice and got one from them. I love it. They workmanship is wonderful and they are very easy to work with.


----------

